# Dog Urine Spots



## labfolk (Sep 15, 2021)

We rescue Labradors and over the winter had as many as 10 including several seniors that had a hard time walking. Normally we direct them to the back of the yard but the seniors couldn't make it that far so we have a lot of dead yellow spots near the house. The effected area is about 3,600 sf but not all of it is dead. The seniors have found forever homes so it's time to do repair. Should I do a Spring overseed or wait until Fall? I was also thinking about renting a slit seeder. I don't mind doing something now and repairing in the Fall. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

if you can do a strong dethatch/power rake over that whole area and spread a top dressing and seed with mesotrione - MAYBE do spring. But start soon. Otherwise it's not going to make it through the summer. Recommend rye for quick germination.

Otherwise, wait till late August.


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

Is that KBG? Your profile says KBG and fine fescue. You could probably get away with dethatch the dead spots and let the rest fill in with feedings. could do plugs using a pro plugger too


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

that will recover with nitrogen if its kbg. If you have a sprayer try doing weekly foliar nitrogen applications at 0.15lb/N per K on the area, It will fill in in about 2 months.


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

the dead grass is dead. it's not going to recover. kbg might fill in some, but it's not magic. I would at least rake the dead stuff out.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Are you use these are dog urine spots and not snow mold?

I've got a dog that nukes grass, and the area around the nuke is always deep green and longer. I don't see any deep green rings.


----------



## labfolk (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks for all the input. I'm confident that these are dog urine spots. Plan to follow briansemerick's suggestion of dethatching the whole area, spreading a top dressing and seeding with mesotrione soon. I also haven't ruled out using a slit seeder. It's been way too cold in Northern Illinois but warmer weather is coming next week. Will post pictures of the process and results.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

keep us updated on the progress, were all very happy to see how this turn out over time, week by week is always good to see. its so hard to see progress without pictures. please update


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

good luck!


----------



## labfolk (Sep 15, 2021)

*Update* - Still too cold to plant grass seed but I was able to do a soil test for the first time ever which shows that the soil is high in Nitrogen and recommended applying a 10-0-1 fertilizer. I was planning on doing a Spring overseed and then apply Scott's starter fertilizer with mesotrione which is 21-22-4. Maybe I should skip the starter fertilizer, apply the 10-0-1, and spray Tenacity? I really have no clue what to do now and would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

You generally don't want any fertilizer when you overseed. It will just force the existing grass to grow and shade out your seedlings and force you to mow earlier than desired. I would just seed and spray Tenacity. Once the new grass has been mowed once or twice you can worry about fertilizing.


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

^ this is true. Cut as low as you're comfortable with, and add a notch lower. then overseed. that way the current grass isn't shading out the seedlings. If you reel mow you can always cut again pretty soon after the seeds sprout since there is no suction hurting them.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

if it has kbg it will fill in with regular watering and foliar N every week at .1lb n/k. I gurantee it will work if there is kbg in your lawn around the area.


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

for what it's worth, I've found that my new RPR (Rye) really withstands my dog's pee a lot better than my old grass.


----------



## natesturf429 (Jul 18, 2021)

ABC123 said:


> that will recover with nitrogen if its kbg. If you have a sprayer try doing weekly foliar nitrogen applications at 0.15lb/N per K on the area, It will fill in in about 2 months.


Could you please share a link of foliar nitrogen you would recommend? I have kbg and I'd like to give this a try.


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

natesturf429 said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > that will recover with nitrogen if its kbg. If you have a sprayer try doing weekly foliar nitrogen applications at 0.15lb/N per K on the area, It will fill in in about 2 months.
> ...


46-0-0 urea pellets. Dissolved in water.


----------



## natesturf429 (Jul 18, 2021)

briansemerick said:


> natesturf429 said:
> 
> 
> > ABC123 said:
> ...


https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-Urea-Fertilizer-UGF-40/316885117#overlay

Would this be the correct stuff? ☝


----------



## ontheriver 1 (10 mo ago)

Please forgive me, newbie here, why would you add "n" when it's already high? Just trying to understand, thanks


----------



## ontheriver 1 (10 mo ago)

And for the o.p., how about a old fire hydrant surrounded by stone to at least give the males a gathering spot?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

ontheriver 1 said:


> Please forgive me, newbie here, why would you add "n" when it's already high? Just trying to understand, thanks


Typically N is not included as a nutrient that is rated in soil test, because it's not persistent in the soil. In the case of N, think of the soil test results as a snapshot, instead of a season long guide to correct deficiencies. Most cooperative extensions recommend 2.5-3.5 lbs N (sometimes 4) for cool season grasses, depending on type. Kbg needs a bit more than TTTF or Rye and Fine Fescues need even less. Generally speaking, 1/3 of the total N should be applied during spring with the remaining 2/3 during fall.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

labfolk said:


> We rescue …


Thank Y'ALL! :thumbup:


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

natesturf429 said:


> briansemerick said:
> 
> 
> > natesturf429 said:
> ...


sorry, didn't check the site for a couple weeks. that looks right except I don't see "water soluable" in the listing. But I assume all can be dissolved I guess.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

any non coated urea will melt in water. Its best to mix it for 5-10min in water and strain out the extras. Nothing in 46-0-0 is pure urea, its so massivly produced its impossible to be super pure. straining it after desolving in water is much needed. I love foliar nitrogen, its so fantastic when anything is fed at a given level without excess growth. I just got my sprayer working today so im going to post a lot more about my shit mix, weedy cool season.


----------



## labfolk (Sep 15, 2021)

I've been meaning to update my post but unfortunately life got in the way. Anyway, right or wrong following was my process.

Picture of my yard on April 2



Cold and snow kept me from overseeing until April 21 when I got tired of waiting on Mother Nature. Dethatched the entire area and removed as much of the dead stuff as I could. Rented a split seeder but couldn't get it calibrated correctly as it wanted to dump too much seed so I just used it to break up the soil which it did vey well. Threw down 40 bags of Scott's Turf Builder lawn soil then used a fertilizer spreader to put Jonathan Green Black Beauty Ultra seed. Raked the seed in then sprayed Tenacity. Here is picture after the overseed:



Two days later it snowed and remained cold for several days. Following picture is on May 7 where the grass is turning green and some of the seed has just started to germinate:



On May 15 seed is starting to fill in but there are still some stubborn spots where the seed hasn't germinated:



On May 22 it continues to look better and I applied Jonathan Green Organic Lawn Food and threw down more seed in the bare areas:



On May 27 the new seed has taken off but the Tenacity has worn off and am starting to get crabgrass and prostrate knotweed but will worry about weeds later:



June 2 looking better:



Have been watering twice daily and on June 10 looking even better:



On June 29 there was a lot of crabgrass and knotweed so took a chance and sprayed a mixture of Tenacity and Speedzone. The weeds are slowly dying off but hopefully I didn't damage the new grass. Finally getting a lot of rain and here is a picture today where you can see the weeds lookin pretty sick.



Will continue to water and keep the dogs off and will do another overseed in the fall. Overall I am happy with the results of the Spring overseed.

Here is the correct picture on April 22 after the overseed. Can't figure out how to replace it above:


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

lookin good!


----------

